# Best dinner attractions?



## jmdickie (Feb 18, 2011)

I have read a bit about some of the dinner shows in Disney World. Would you seasoned DVC owners recommend one? I read that the California Grill was a must for the fireworks. Also wondered about the themed dinners.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you own DVC points? If you do and you are staying at the BLT on points, the BEST show at WDW is the Top of the World Lounge - excellent views of the fireworks ---- much better than California Grill --- and it's free. If you are not staying at BLT on points, California Grill is a close second.

I am not a fan of Hoop di Doo Review, but I know lots of people that love it. I just do not appreciate "cornball" humor. Think "HeeHaw" with dinner and you have a good idea of what it is like.

I love the luau at the Polynesian. I like the early seating and watching the sunset.

My absolute favorite thing is a Fireworks Cruise.

elaine


----------



## Serina (Feb 18, 2011)

A few questions to help direct you...will you have kids with you for the dinner? If so, how old are they?


----------



## jmdickie (Feb 19, 2011)

I am not a DVC owner. I am travelling with my husband, 2 daughter 24 and 21 and a boyfriend 21.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That is a great group for California Grill. Before making your reservations, be sure to check to see which nights the fireworks show will be performed (it is not every night) so that you can book those nights. The fireworks show usually is performed at 9 pm. I have learned that you need about 7:30 reservations to be able to be at your table during the show.

This is my daughter-in-law's favorite memory of her first trip to WDW. She was 26 at the time.

elaine


----------



## shoegal (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello,

I am not a Disney owner but I am in the planning stages too, in fact we are leaving this Saturday. I should have been smart as you in checking with actual Disney owners what their suggestions are but oh well, too late. 

Anyway, I booked a Character breakfast at Cinderella´s Castle for my kid´s birthday and then a Fireworks Dessert party at Tomorrow Land for the same night. Now I do not know if this in fact is a good viewing spot but it did sound very nice on the Disney website. Take a look here:

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/tomorrowland-terrace-fireworks-dessert-party/

Anyway, if I don´t forget I will let you know upon my return how the dessert party was!

Greetings


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi - I am anxious to hear what you thought of the dessert party? The location looks terrific for viewing the fireworks.

The fireworks show may be my very favorite thing at WDW.

elaine


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 15, 2011)

The viewing area is ok....

Its best to view the fireworks from the center of main street, near the bridge. But at the dessert party, you don't have to fight for every square inch.

Also, viewing the fireworks from the beach at Polynesia Resort is very nice...relaxing.


----------



## jmdickie (Mar 16, 2011)

I was not able to get a 730 sitting at California Grill. In fact our reservation is for 930  When I look at the events calender I see "fantasmic" at "studios" or illumination at "Epcot" not sure what is the one visible from the California Grill.
Also, after reading reviews on tripadvisor, I am not so sure this is where I want to eat. Some say the food is not that great and so quite over priced?
Thoughts owners?


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 16, 2011)

jmdickie said:


> I was not able to get a 730 sitting at California Grill. In fact our reservation is for 930  When I look at the events calender I see "fantasmic" at "studios" or illumination at "Epcot" not sure what is the one visible from the California Grill.
> Also, after reading reviews on tripadvisor, I am not so sure this is where I want to eat. Some say the food is not that great and so quite over priced?
> Thoughts owners?



 When dining at California Grill, you are able to watch the fireworks at Magic Kingdom. You can not see Fantasmic or Illuminations. You will be able to glimpse parts of Illumination, but its to far to watch as a show. 

Personally, California Grill is one of the best restaurants on WDW property. The Pork Tenderloin and Fillet of Beef are fantastic. They have one of the best Sushi chefs in the US. 

Is the menu over priced? ...... Its Disney, of course it is. But every restaurant on WDW property is over priced.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here is the dinner menu for California Grill, so you can get an idea of prices and food choices. http://allears.net/menu/menu_cg.htm

A 360 picture of what the restaurant looks like. There is also the dinner/dessert/cheese/wine list available on the site.
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/california-grill/


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 16, 2011)

jmdickie said:


> I was not able to get a 730 sitting at California Grill. In fact our reservation is for 930





tomandrobin said:


> When dining at California Grill, you are able to watch the fireworks at Magic Kingdom.


Also, if the fireworks is before 9:30, you can always go there early and watch from the observation deck.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Saw fireworks from Cal Grill last week*

We had 7:35 reserations at Cal Grill last week. We got up from our desserts to go view hovering over someone else's table in the bar area for a while then found better spot. Tried going outside on terrace but too cold and windy for us. 7 to 7:30 dinner ressies perfect for viewing fireworks.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 16, 2011)

Cali Grill is nice if you're seated by the windows but it's pricey.  They dim the lights and play the narration.  Count on about $100 a person.  

If you want to save some money there are some seats on the balcony in the Contemporary hotel right under the monorail where you have a great view of the Wishes fireworks and you'll get the narration too.  This is free but get there early if you want a seat or you'll be standing.  

I just did a dinner at the new La Hacienda in Epcot for Illuminations.  Got there at 8pm and had a front and center view of everything.  The food is much cheaper than Cali Grill but if you don't like Mexican then you might not like it.
They also dim the lights for the show.  

For a free animal viewing show have lunch at Sanaa in Animal Kingdom Lodge.  The food is great and if you go for the tour at 3pm you get a free appetizer, then for lunch you can watch the animals outside your window, as you feel like you're in Africa.  

If you want to get two shows in one for free, sit on the beach at the Poly resort and watch Wishes from the beach and then watch the Electrical Water Pageant too.  The Pageant goes thru the 7 Seas lagoon so you can see it at all the Magic Kingdom resorts on the lake.  You could also take the watercraft taxi and see it from the boat.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Mar 20, 2011)

We will be staying at DVC Beach Club Villas, and will have park-hoppers for the week. Where would be the place for us to see fireworks in the evening?  It would be a quick walk to the world showcase Epcot entrance for Illuminations, but I am assuming it will be very crowded at the back entrance.

Where would be the best FREE places to watch the various fireworks in Disney World?  Since we have a kitchen, and this is a very expensive trip for us, we plan on eating dinner in our unit.  But it would be great to take advantage of being on-site, and heading out to view fireworks or do a few more rides in the evening.

I am also wondering about visiting the Animal Kingdom Hotel/Villas to see the animals that wander about on the savannah. Again, we can't afford the expensive restaurants, unless they have someplace where you can order coffee & a muffin while viewing the savannah. :hysterical: But, it seems someone mentioned that there are places, somewhere, on the AK property where you can either sit or stand and watch the animals on the savannah. 

Thanks for any suggestions!
---- Rene


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Rene - More or less in order -

The back entrance of Epcot is relatively un-crowded. The fireworks are fired from the "islands" in the lagoon so walk around in the back area until you can see the maximum number of islands. If there are no special events scheduled for the evening, there is a wonderful place for viewing right between Great Britain and France - it is a patio that is below the main walking area. I bring a couple of beach towels to "mark our spot" and then it is easier for one or two people to save the space and it is cleaner, also. One of the great things about being in the Epcot resorts is the ability to go back to Epcot or DHS for events after dinner.

As for Animal Kingdom Lodge - they have viewing platforms connected to the resorts. You do not have to sit in a restaurant or coffee shop and spend money to see the animals. Instead walk straight through the lobby of Jambo House and you will come to the first viewing platform. There are usually cast members there that are experts on the Savannah animals. There is usually an activity going on closer to the building. We have seen coloring, beading, animal identification, story telling and nature talks in this location.

My favorite place to see the Magic Kingdom fireworks is the rose garden to the right of the castle. 

Hope this helps!

elaine


----------



## 6scoops (Mar 20, 2011)

*Best Dinner Attraction at Disney World*

I have a reservation at Les Chefs de France in Epcot.   I would love to know if anyone has seen Chef Remy?   I found out he comes out 4 times a day, 6 days a week.  So I made a reservation for when he should come out.    Also, how is the food.  thanks


----------



## jmdickie (Mar 20, 2011)

Any thoughts on the Spirit of Aloha Show at the Polynesian Resort? I understand the view of the "wishes" fireworks is good from the beach here. How is the Luau?


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Mar 20, 2011)

Elaine,
Those are awesome suggestions.  Thank you!
---Rene


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 21, 2011)

Rene McDaniel said:


> We will be staying at DVC Beach Club Villas, and will have park-hoppers for the week. Where would be the place for us to see fireworks in the evening? It would be a quick walk to the world showcase Epcot entrance for Illuminations, but I am assuming it will be very crowded at the back entrance.


We stayed at BCV in February, and the International Gateway entrance wasn't crowded *at all*.  No wait at security.  No wait at the gate.  Only small crowds in the World Showcase.

Two spots I would recommend:

1) After you enter (between UK and France), turn right and go onto the bridge.  From the bridge, you get a pretty good view and a really quick exit.  (The only reason I can think of to leave quick is if you want to beat everyone to Beaches & Cream. <G>)  Almost everyone is heading to the front, to the main Epcot entrance.

2) Instead of going right, go left, through the UK and find a spot between the UK and Canada that has a view that isn't obstructed by trees.  This is a little closer to the action and a better view, and only a slightly longer walk back out.

Also, if you don't want to enter the park, you can probably get a pretty good view (at least of the high fireworks) from the bridge that goes from BCV to BWV.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

jmdickie said:


> Any thoughts on the Spirit of Aloha Show at the Polynesian Resort? I understand the view of the "wishes" fireworks is good from the beach here. How is the Luau?



I have not done the luau for many years. I loved it the every time that I have done it. The view of wishes is there all right ... and it is unobstructed. And it is magical sitting on the beach and watching it and the water pageant. The drawback is the lack of sound. You cannot hear the boom! or the narrative, the music or the ahs ... so there is a great trade off for the relative relaxation of seeing it from the beach. BUT if you have seen it up close and personal a time or two, it is great way to spend an evening without any rush. i just would not make it the only time that I saw the fireworks.

Have I ever mentioned that the fireworks are just about my favorite thing??? If fireworks are not your favorite thing, up close and personal may not matter nearly so much.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 21, 2011)

Rene McDaniel said:


> Elaine,
> Those are awesome suggestions.  Thank you!
> ---Rene



Happy to help. 

And Mike is right. In February, the International Gateway is practically deserted. This is not true from about April to November. It is more crowded, but it is still relatively empty. Really empty compared to the crush leaving the front of the park. 

elaine


----------



## Luvthemouse (Mar 27, 2011)

Best dinner experience hands down for us is the Party of the Senses during the Food and Wine festival. If you are there this fall it is worth the price.


----------



## paluamalia (Apr 5, 2011)

*Chefs de France*



6scoops said:


> I have a reservation at Les Chefs de France in Epcot.   I would love to know if anyone has seen Chef Remy?   I found out he comes out 4 times a day, 6 days a week.  So I made a reservation for when he should come out.    Also, how is the food.  thanks



We were there at Christmas time in 2009, Remy was not around.  The food is so-so, very ordinary.    Butter wrapped in foil, bread not warm, entrees only passable.  Just a cut above a chain restaurant.

For the money I would recommend O'Hana at the Polynesian, no cartoon rats but they do have a hostess/entertainer that keeps the kids happy and the food is wonderful.


----------



## paluamalia (Apr 5, 2011)

*Hawaii*



jmdickie said:


> Any thoughts on the Spirit of Aloha Show at the Polynesian Resort? I understand the view of the "wishes" fireworks is good from the beach here. How is the Luau?



Didn't do the Luau, but we did watch the fireworks....the view is good, of course not up front, but a good show with not crowds....I do recommend O'hana for the food, especially the bread pudding


----------

